# mark-up



## Porteño

Hello everyone, it's me again!

Can anyone tell me how to translate 'mark-up' into Brazilian Portuguese. It is with reference to how retailers calculate their selling prices.

Thanks.


----------



## Denis555

Here's the feminine word "margem" again:
mark-up = margem de lucro.


----------



## Porteño

Denis555 said:


> Here's the feminine word "margem" again:
> mark-up = margem de lucro.


 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Adriano_CSI

Mas se ele for usado como verbo, as coisas ja mudam.


----------



## Porteño

Adriano_CSI said:


> Mas se ele for usado como verbo, as coisas ja mudam.


 

Como?


----------



## Adriano_CSI

Ex " ps2 has marked up." o valor/custo/preco/ do ps2 subiu


----------



## Porteño

Adriano_CSI said:


> Ex " ps2 has marked up." o valor/custo/preco/ do ps2 subiu


 
Perdão, pois não seria 'ps2 há subido seu preço'?


----------



## Adriano_CSI

ps2 ha subido seu preco??  esta errado


----------



## Porteño

Adriano_CSI said:


> ps2 ha subido seu preco?? esta errado


 
Sendo ps2 a empresa?


----------



## coolbrowne

Na verdade creio que o erro estaria na frase original





Porteño said:


> Perdão, pois não seria 'ps2 há subido seu preço'?


É preciso prestar atenção para evitar confusão 


Adriano_CSI said:


> Ex "The PS/2 *was* marked up."


----------



## Adriano_CSI

tanto faz o uso do "was" o " has"  o was seria "foi"  "o preco do ps2 foi aumentado" o 'has' seria: o preco do ps2 do sumbiu"


----------



## Porteño

Adriano_CSI said:


> tanto faz o uso do "was" o " has" o was seria "foi" "o preco do ps2 foi aumentado" o 'has' seria: o preco do ps2 do sumbiu"


 
Na verdade não é assim. se use 'has' terá que usar 'há aumentado'.


----------



## Adriano_CSI

"they've marked up the console prices


----------



## Denis555

As we're talking *NOW *about the meaning of the verb:
*to mark up*
remarcar, elevar, aumentar (preços) 

And not the noun 
*mark-up*
Remarcação de preços; margem de lucro.




Porteño said:


> Na verdade não é assim. se use 'has' terá que usar 'há aumentado'.


 
Watch out:
Há aumentado
Aumentou

Remember that in Portuguese we don't use the past in the same way as in Spanish:
yo he hablado = eu falei , eu hei falado

Well, let's make some things clear here. If we're talking about PS2 (PlayStation 2) by Sony:

*Sony marked up PS2 = A Sony subiu/aumentou o preço da PS2*
*PS2 was marked up (by Sony) = O preço da PS2 foi subido/aumentado (pela Sony)* *<-literally*, but usually we would simply say: *O preço da PS2 subiu/aumentou.* <- here the verbs "subir/aumentar" are used intransitively (they don't need an object) in the sense of "*went up/soared*"

For other meanings of PS2.
For all the meanings of subir and aumentar.


----------



## Porteño

Denis555 said:


> As we're talking *NOW *about the meaning of the verb:
> *to mark up*
> remarcar, elevar, aumentar (preços)
> 
> And not the noun
> *mark-up*
> Remarcação de preços; margem de lucro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out:
> Há aumentado
> Aumentou
> 
> Remember that in Portuguese we don't use the past in the same way as in Spanish:
> yo he hablado = eu falei , eu hei falado
> 
> Well, let's make some things clear here. If we're talking about PS2 (PlayStation 2) by Sony:
> 
> *Sony marked up PS2 = A Sony subiu/aumentou o preço da PS2*
> *PS2 was marked up (by Sony) = O preço da PS2 foi subido/aumentado (pela Sony)* *<-literally*, but usually we would simply say: *O preço da PS2 subiu/aumentou.* <- here the verbs "subir/aumentar" are used intransitively (they don't need an object) in the sense of "*went up/soared*"
> 
> For other meanings of PS2.
> For all the meanings of subir and aumentar.


 
Thank you very much indeed for your very clear explanation. I'm afraid that after 28 years away from Brazil, my Portuguese has got a little rusty.


----------



## coolbrowne

Como eu disse antes, é preciso ter mais cuidado 


Adriano_CSI said:


> *T*anto faz o uso do "was" *ou* " has"*.* *O* was seria "foi" "o preco do ps2 foi aumentado"*.* *O* 'has' seria: o preco do ps2 do *subiu*"


Continua errada a tentativa de uso do verbo "to have". Para usá-lo seria necessária forçar a barra e botar em campo a _voz passiva_:
The PS2 *has been* marked up​De qualquer forma, embora em sentido esta frase seja equivalente a "O preco do PS2 subiu", trata-se de outra construção. Não adianta: os dois verbos _não são_ intercambiáveis.


----------



## Porteño

Denis555 said:


> As we're talking *NOW *about the meaning of the verb:
> *to mark up*
> remarcar, elevar, aumentar (preços)
> 
> And not the noun
> *mark-up*
> Remarcação de preços; margem de lucro.
> 
> Watch out:
> Há aumentado
> Aumentou
> 
> Remember that in Portuguese we don't use the past in the same way as in Spanish:
> yo he hablado = eu falei , eu hei falado


 
However, unless my memory is failing me, I was pretty certain that, at least in São Paulo, we used the Present Perfect, or am I wrong?


----------



## Adriano_CSI

um americano no msn disse que estava certo esse exemplo. Ps2 has marked up".


----------



## Porteño

Adriano_CSI said:


> um americano no msn disse que estava certo esse exemplo. Ps2 has marked up".


 
Ele está equivocado! pelo menos en BE.


----------



## Adriano_CSI

A vanda disse que ambas estao certas. nao so ela disse, 3 professores disseram que estavam corretas.


----------



## EDSM

Adriano_CSI said:


> A vanda disse que ambas estao certas. nao so ela disse, 3 professores disseram que estavam corretas.


Pelo que entendi até agora, inclusive olhando ocorrências no google, "has marked up" fala de quem aumentou os preços. Logo, "PS2 has marked up" diz que o PS2 aumentou o preço (de alguma coisa). Mas o PS2 não aumenta preço de nada, quem aumenta é sua fabricante, a Sony. Talvez seja o motivo de estar errado neste contexto.
Também sempre tenho dúvidas de como usar o passado em inglês, alguém pode confirmar se eu boiei geral nessa dedução?


----------



## Porteño

EDSM said:


> Pelo que entendi até agora, inclusive olhando ocorrências no google, "has marked up" fala de quem aumentou os preços. Logo, "PS2 has marked up" diz que o PS2 aumentou o preço (de alguma coisa). Mas o PS2 não aumenta preço de nada, quem aumenta é sua fabricante, a Sony. Talvez seja o motivo de estar errado neste contexto.
> Também sempre tenho dúvidas de como usar o passado em inglês, alguém pode confirmar se eu boiei geral nessa dedução?


 
Você é absolutamente correto, eu estava ao ponto de dizer o mesmo. Me parece que alguém não entende como se usa este verbo e estou muito convencido que nem Vanda nem os 3 profesores se equivocavam. Alguma coisa cheira mau. Fora de todo, esta discussão inútil pode haver sido evitado já que a intrusão inecessária foi totalmente off-topic em relação a pergunta original.   Moderadores tenham paciência por favor!


----------



## Vanda

O Adriano se esqueceu de contar os detalhes. Ambas estão certas, depende da intenção do falante. O EDSM já explicou, uma está na voz passiva e a outra na voz ativa: foi aumentado (was marked up) e aumentou (has marked up).


----------



## coolbrowne

Se me permitem (e porque este tópico tem sofrido de falta de precisão), é _mais ou menos_ assim





Vanda said:


> Ambas estão certas, depende da intenção do falante.


Ambas *podem estar* certas, dependendo da intenção do falante e _de sua capacidade de expressá-la corretamente_.

De acordo com esta parte:





Vanda said:


> O EDSM já explicou, uma está na voz passiva e a outra na voz ativa ...


Mas aqui, perdoe, não está claro:





Vanda said:


> ...foi aumentado (was marked up) e aumentou (has marked up).


Os problemas são dois:

Acontece que "aumentou", com PS2 como sujeito, _significa exatamente o mesmo_ que "foi aumentado", sendo um desses usos gramaticalmente incorretos, embora comuns, e sem correspondente em inglês. Afinal, como bem explicou *EDSM*, o PS2 não pode aumentar o próprio preço. (***)
Qualquer exemplo com "has marked up" não pode ficar claro se o sujeito é omitido: uma frase que começa com "PS2 has..." (lembrando mais uma vez que PS2 não pode ser agente) _tem que estar na voz passiva_: "PS2 has *been* marked up"
E nada mais disse, nem lhe foi perguntado
------------------------
(***) Unless there are some hitherto unkown PS2 _*magic powers*_


----------



## Adriano_CSI

Mas nesse exemplo "Mike has marked up the prices"


----------



## coolbrowne

Aí está correto 


Adriano_CSI said:


> Mas nesse exemplo "Mike has marked up the prices"


Note que o sujeito (Mike) é _uma pessoa_, e não a mercadoria, e o verbo está na voz ativa.


----------



## Adriano_CSI

Opa. foi mal. ps2 e' uma mercadoria e nunca pode aumenta o valor de alguma coisa.


----------

